# Microsoft Office Application Help - Excel Help forum > Excel Charting & Pivots >  >  How can I row filter based on a string value in a pivot table excel?

## nate4314

I have a table See image for people - years for rows, and hours - target hours - compliantcheck for values. Compliant check is a measure that returns either "Compliant" or "Non-Compliant" based on a calculation if hours exceed target.

I am trying to filter the entire table to only display the rows with Non-Compliant value. I tried value filters on name and year (Separately) but you cant do that with a string value. I Added a 0/1 column to fix that - but it returned incorrect data. I tried with a vba filter and it also ran into errors.




```
Please Login or Register  to view this content.
```


Solution can be any method. Whether dax measure, manual filter, or vba.

----------


## hansolu

Hi

sorry, upload a sample file and we can help. Based on your explanation its not clear and take to long time to rebuild something

----------

